# In the market for....................



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

Its alot to ask for but I am looking for my perfect nigerian dwarf doe. I would like her to be flashy not a solid color, I want a pink nose but not a must and blue eyes(a total must). I dont want her polled because I have a polled buck. Also adding to my list I dont want to ship so it must be in route from kentucky to southeast texas because my mom lives in kentucky and I live in southeast texas so she can pick up on her way through, she comes often. So any texas,tennessee, kentucky and arkansas states will be good. Like I said its alot to ask for but if you have a doe with some of my prefered features let me know!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I know you said blue eyes are a total must but I have a really nice brown eyed doeling. :shrug: I don't even have blue eyes in my herd. She is black, chocolate, and has white splashes on her. If you aren't interested that's cool, just thought I would throw that out there.


----------



## Rogersfarm (Jan 24, 2010)

I cant get your website pulled up for a pic????
Can you send me a pic of her?


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

Aww nuts! lol Okay I worked on it a bit. Can you get to the For Sale page? It wouldn't work for me either, now it does. If not I will email you picture.


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

I have been giving my site a new look so that's probably what caused that. Should be good now. I tested it on my other computer and it worked well.


----------



## Kfin (Jun 23, 2010)

There is a very nice lady here locally that breeds nigis and almost all of hers have blue eyes and are just beautiful and flashy and cae/cl free she does not have a website, I am suppose to help her get one up. But I could see what she has if you like and get some pics.


----------

